# Lhermitte's sign



## kfc (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been searching for an ICD9 for the dx Lhermitte's Sign sometimes called Barber Chair phenomenon. It is an electrical sensation that runs down the back and legs. The sensation occurs by bending the neck forward.  Does anybody have any advise on how I should code this?  The pt came to our office following an auto accident. Thanks


----------



## Icode4U (Nov 12, 2008)

*Barber Chair phenomenon~Lhermitte's Sign*

This is my stab at it.  I attached a link to an article that might be helpful.
723.4 Brachial neuritis/radiculitis, NOS

(lâr'mĭts, lĕr-mēts')
n.
An indication of multiple sclerosis and of disorders of the cervical cord, especially compression, in which sudden electriclike shocks extend down the spine when the head is flexed

Description:
So-called Barber Chair phenomenon. Flexing of the neck produces electric shock-like sensations that extend down the spine and shoot into the limbs. Caused by trauma to the cervical portion of the spinal cord, multiple sclerosis, cervical cord tumour, cervical spondylosis, or even vitamin B12 deficiency. 

http://www.jabfm.org/cgi/content/fu...DEX=0&sortspec=relevance&journalcode=jabfp#T1


----------

